

Patents Are Very Valuable, Tech Giants Discover (Nathan Myhrvold) - MikeCapone
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-07-20/patents-are-very-valuable-tech-giants-discover-nathan-myhrvold.html

======
MaysonL
Felix Salmon had the perfect line: "Utterly depressing column by Nathan
Myhrvold, patent troll"

------
MikeCapone
I'm sure Myhrvold is cackling with joy that patent trolling is now getting
more mainstream..

